
Introducing Ford’s Mobility Solutions for 21st Century Cities - philip1209
https://medium.com/@markfields/introducing-fords-mobility-solutions-for-21st-century-cities-f4f54883c97a#.w18fn5bar
======
philip1209
The announcement of Ford's acquisition of Chariot was posted earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464129)

This piece by the CEO of Ford outlines their transportation vision for the
future, which includes bikes and Chariot.

